# OE - any way to retrieve deleted emails ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

AAACK! 

Dh and I tend to keep way too many emails hanging around...inbox, sentbox, deleted box. Varying degrees of "when I get around to it I have to file that information in a different way/place."

I was deleting from the deleted box tonight and did something - deleted everything in there. Is there a way to retrieve these old emails?

I thought these files don't make it to the recycle bin...there are a lot of ".bak" files in there that I don't recognize...

Thanks for helping the IT challenged!

Oh, running Windows XP, and OE 6.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You'll need to download a program to do it.
*I've never tried any of these and know nothing about them* but here are some links a google search brought up:

http://www.oemailrecovery.com/outlook-express-recovery.html

http://email.about.com/od/outlookaddons/gr/recover_email.htm

http://www.datanumen.com/outlook-express-undelete/


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, mnn. Dh figures it is a lost cause, but I'll pass on your links to him.


----------

